# LED Replacement Bulb for HS1132TA (with Stanley Japan 97U 12V 15/15W bulb)



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys, I just replaced the headlight bulbs on our 1997 Craftsman garden tractor with a LED bulbs recommended by the Kubota Ronin on the MyTractorForum.com









Converting Headlights to LED?


I don't want to burn out my charging circuit/coils! I have a 1995 20.5 HP TWIN CYLINDER, ELECTRIC START, 46" MOWER, HYDROSTATIC (AUTOMATIC) GARDEN TRACTOR - MODEL NUMBER 917.251521 The manual says that the Charging System is: 15 amps at 3600 RPM. (It does not say it is DC current or AC or...




www.mytractorforum.com





They work fantastic and were much easier to install than converting to another LED fixture.

So, I also asked over there for recommendations for a LED Replacement Bulb for my Honda snow blower HS1132TA (which currently has the stock Stanley Japan 97U 12V 15/15W bulb) and here is what Kubota Ronin recommended:









2 SUPER BRIGHT LED light bulbs Bolens tractor replaces 12V 25/25 Watt headlight | eBay


The last pictures are of Bolens' old style bulbs that these LED's replace. They fit directly into your tractor's wiring harness sockets. Just plug them in. It is as easy as changing a light bulb. They are custom made with a front projection lens, the beam angle is 360 degrees, a steel base, and...



www.ebay.com





I just ordered them. I will post up what I think.

In the meantime if you have any recommendations, please post them up here.

BTW, the only reason why I am converting to LED for the headlamp is because I want to convert to an electric chute and I don't want to over stress the stator coil / generator on the engine.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

E350 said:


> Hey guys, I just replaced the headlight bulbs on our 1997 Craftsman garden tractor with a LED bulbs recommended by the Kubota Ronin on the MyTractorForum.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did those bulbs work out? Looking at options for my HS1132


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

someguyak
welcome to the SBF
hang tight for e350


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am just buttoning it up after replacing both belts and the impeller bearing. I ran the HS1132 for three hours before I busted the impeller shear pin and the light was ok, kind of, it seemed to not turn on immediately but once on was ok. So, I don't know what to say at this point. We are getting snow tomorrow, so assuming that the machine runs this evening, I will be able to report back blowing snow Wednesday night.

I will say that on the Craftsman garden tractors, these lights are absolutely bright and work flawlessly.

UPDATE AND MY PERSONAL CONCLUSION:

I put the HS1132TA back together and ran it on some left over untouched snow.

The light took a second to turn on. When it was on, it seemed no brighter than the oem bulb. Then after a while turned off and did not turn back on again.

So, I took it out and put back the original oem light bulb.

Conclusion: This LED is not for me. Maybe others can make this or other LEDs work. But the oem bulb works flawlessly in the HS1132TA and I am going to stick with it.

Conclusion: This LED works flawlessly and works wonders in a 1990's era Craftsman garden tractor where they shine much brighter than the oem bulbs.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the bulb info. My quest for a reasonably priced headlight improvement continues


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Thoughts on the slow response of the lamp along with the perceived low output.

It may be the fact that the mowers/ tractors mentioned have 12DC electrical systems and the snow blower outputs AC. There is no mention in that auction listing that the bulbs have any sort of AC to DC circuitry. 

Another factor on light output is the shape of the reflector and the position of the bulb within it. A high output bulb will not correct a deficient reflector design.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

You need to add a bridge rectifier for that led to work. It’s not designed for AC voltage.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

E350 said:


> Conclusion: This LED is not for me. Maybe others can make this or other LEDs work.


This is what others have found works well on the HS blowers: LED Bulb Swap for Honda HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132


----------

